# useradd shutdown nur als su

## Sindbad

Hallo, ich habe nach Installationsanleitung einen user mit useradd erstellt. http://www.gentoo.de/doc/de/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?part=1&chap=11

Jetzt kann ich aber dhcpcd und shutdown nur ausfuehren, wenn ich mich auf einem terminal als root einlogge.

Was muss ich aendern, damit es auch der user kann?

Danke

----------

## Polynomial-C

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/de/sudo-guide.xml

----------

